# Meet Simba, Charlie, and Bruno!



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Simba - Miniature Schnauzer

















Charlie - German Shepherd Dog

















Bruno - Pug x Chihuahua


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous :thumbup: Charlie my fav breed


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

lovely dogs, you must be very proud of all three


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So adorable faces, those faces are irresistible to give treats.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pictures of them all! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are all beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ohhhh could bruno be any more gorgeous?? i love him! :001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love them all  gorgeous boys.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Three gorgeous pups :thumbup:


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Glad you enjoy the boys!


----------

